# Uplink Activity for the Week of 9-6-6 .......



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Changes in the Preview Showroom: (effective now, but new programming becomes available at 8 PM EDT)

282 MLTRY MOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 7 at 119w and became IFC

283 EWAM MOVED FROM Tp 1 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w and became DHOME

284 SOAP MOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 5 on EchoStar 8 at 110w and became DIY

285 FSESP turned on.

286 SLTH, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on EchoStar 8 at 110w


These are still not available:
6465 WTVD MOVED FROM Tp 13 on AMC-16 at 118.75w
TO Tp 19 on AMC-16 at 118.75w

6466 WRAL MOVED FROM Tp 13 on AMC-16 at 118.75w
TO Tp 19 on AMC-16 at 118.75w


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

HMMM looks like raleigh local HD's are moving. Is that good or bad?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

cdub998 said:


> HMMM looks like raleigh local HD's are moving. Is that good or bad?


It's a transponder change. It is neither good nor bad. It's a non-event.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

chaddux said:


> It's a transponder change. It is neither good nor bad. It's a non-event.


not exactly if th channels were "availble" it could affect some customers with weak signal strengths on "some" transponders hardly a "non event"


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

juan ellitinez said:


> not exactly if th channels were "availble" it could affect some customers with weak signal strengths on "some" transponders hardly a "non event"


They are not available so your argument is baseless.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> It's a transponder change. It is neither good nor bad. It's a non-event.


However.. It sounded here (above) that you were talking in general .. basically summarizing it (so to speak) .. making it sound basically that in both case scenarios (available vs. non-available), it would be neither good nor bad.. (aka "a non-event")


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Yet, when they do become available, they could have a better footprint with the new transponder assignment than they would with the old transponder assignment. Or the other way around. 

Maybe it is a better encoder.


----------



## Papote (Oct 4, 2005)

No premium channel this time :icon_cry:
Meh, I know IFC is sorta'...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cdub998 said:


> HMMM looks like raleigh local HD's are moving. Is that good or bad?


It is a ping. E* must not have completely forgotten about them or they would not have bothered to move them.

Perhaps they are trying to find the best transponder to place them on before turning them on?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> It is a ping. E* must not have completely forgotten about them or they would not have bothered to move them.
> 
> Perhaps they are trying to find the best transponder to place them on before turning them on?


Hopefully they are also trying to make Dish 500+ and 1000+ dishes available by then too! I keep waiting for a ViP622 upgrade because I don't want to get caught soon after getting a free upgrade with my new receiver and then need another upgrade to get the locals.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

HDMe said:


> Hopefully they are also trying to make Dish 500+ and 1000+ dishes available by then too! I keep waiting for a ViP622 upgrade because I don't want to get caught soon after getting a free upgrade with my new receiver and then need another upgrade to get the locals.


Funny thing is i spoke with a CSR that told me the 1000 would work with our locals.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

cdub998 said:


> Funny thing is i spoke with a CSR that told me the 1000 would work with our locals.


I had a Dish tech about a month ago assure me that the Raleigh NC locals were going on 129... I didn't bother to argue about it, though I knew that wasn't the case even then.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

09-07-2006,03:06:12
230 TBS, TBS REMOVED FROM Tp 13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

359 CSNWS ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

360 ALTUD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

362 MSG ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

363 FOXNY ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

365 FOXAZ ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

366 FOXSW ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

367 FOXW ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

369 FOXBA ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

370 FOXS ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

372 SUN ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

374 CSNMA ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

374 CSNMA ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

376 FOXNW ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

379 CSNCH ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

385 FOXNE ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

386 FOXN ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

387 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

388 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

389 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

390 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

391 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

392 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

393 NHLHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

394 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

395 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

396 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

397 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

398 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

399 NBAHD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

481 PPV ADDED TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

482 PPV ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

483 PPV ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

484 PPV ADDED TO Tp 2 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

674 INDMU ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

674 INDMU ADDED TO Tp 27 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

716 VIDIT ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

716 VIDIT ADDED TO Tp 1 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

717 LEOWD ADDED TO Tp 8 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

717 LEOWD ADDED TO Tp 9 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

756 RADIT MOVED FROM Tp 21 on EchoStar 9 at 121w
TO Tp 26 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

903 INDMU, REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

903 INDMU, REMOVED FROM Tp 27 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

908 RAD60 ADDED TO Tp 8 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

908 RAD60 ADDED TO Tp 9 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

909 RADIT ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

909 RADIT ADDED TO Tp 1 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5750 DEMO1 ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5751 VODTS ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5752 OTST6 ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5753 OTST7 ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5754 OTST1 ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5755 MUX2 ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5756 ATOOL ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5757 TVGT ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5758 MUX3 ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5759 TWCTS ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5760 ETV1 ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5761 WINK2 ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5762 OTEST ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5763 OTST3 ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5764 PJAMT ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5765 OTST2 ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5766 BVOD2 ADDED TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

5767 IAD10 ADDED TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5768 BTVIP ADDED TO Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

5769 DATST ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5770 IAD1 ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5771 IAD2 ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5772 IAD3 ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5773 IAD4 ADDED TO Tp 14 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5774 IAD5 ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5775 IAD6 ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5776 IAD7 ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5777 IAD8 ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5778 IAD9 ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5779 INTL1 ADDED TO Tp 4 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5780 INTL2 ADDED TO Tp 15 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5781 TEMPN ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5783 HDSKD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5784 HDSKD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5785 HDSKD ADDED TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5786 HDSKD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

5787 HDSKD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

5788 HDSKD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

5789 HDSKD ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

5800 SKDL ADDED TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5801 SKDL ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5802 SKDL ADDED TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5803 SKDL ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5804 SKDL ADDED TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5805 SKDL ADDED TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5806 SKDL ADDED TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5807 SKDL ADDED TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5808 SKDL ADDED TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5809 SKDL ADDED TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5810 SKDL ADDED TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5811 SKDL ADDED TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5812 SKDL ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5813 SKDL ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5814 EPSK1 ADDED TO Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5815 EPSK2 ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5816 VOD ADDED TO Tp 21 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5817 VOD ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5818 VOD ADDED TO Tp 8 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5819 VOD ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5820 VOD ADDED TO Tp 8 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5821 VOD ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5822 VOD ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5823 VOD ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5824 VOD ADDED TO Tp 2 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5825 VOD ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5826 WABC ADDED TO Tp 17 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

5827 WCBS ADDED TO Tp 17 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

5828 WNBC ADDED TO Tp 17 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

5829 WNYW ADDED TO Tp 19 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

5830 SOON ADDED TO Tp 14 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5831 SOON ADDED TO Tp 14 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5832 SOON2 ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5833 SOON2 ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5834 TST25 ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5835 TST26 ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5836 TST ADDED TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5837 SDTS1 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5838 SDTS2 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5839 SDTS3 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5840 SPRKY ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5841 INFO ADDED TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5842 INFO9 ADDED TO Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

5843 NTST1 ADDED TO Tp 31 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5844 NTST2 ADDED TO Tp 31 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5845 KABC ADDED TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

5846 KCBS ADDED TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

5847 KNBC ADDED TO Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

5848 KTTV ADDED TO Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

5849 SMP41 ADDED TO Tp 5 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5850 SMP42 ADDED TO Tp 5 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5851 SMP43 ADDED TO Tp 31 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5852 SMP21 ADDED TO Tp 31 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5853 SDTS4 ADDED TO Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5854 HDTS5 ADDED TO Tp 14 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5855 ETC2 ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5856 ETC3 ADDED TO Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

5857 HMP41 ADDED TO Tp 5 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5858 HMP42 ADDED TO Tp 5 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5859 SMP44 ADDED TO Tp 5 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5860 RSSM ADDED TO Tp 2 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5861 CSSM ADDED TO Tp 2 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5862 SPEC1 ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5863 SPEC2 ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5864 SPEC3 ADDED TO Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

5865 SPEC4 ADDED TO Tp 2 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

5866 TST01 ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5867 TST02 ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5868 TST03 ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5869 TST04 ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5870 TST05 ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5871 TST06 ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5872 TST07 ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5873 TST08 ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5874 TST09 ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5875 TST10 ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5876 TST11 ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

5877 TST12 ADDED TO Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

6324 KOAT MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 7 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

6325 KRQE MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 7 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

6326 KOB MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 7 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

6327 KASA MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 7 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

6365 WSB MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 4 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

6366 WGCL MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 4 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

6367 WXIA MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 4 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

6368 WAGA MOVED FROM Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 4 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7200 WSYX MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 32 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7201 WBNS MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 32 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7202 WCMH MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 32 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7210 WAOW MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7211 WSAW MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7212 WJFW MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7213 WFXS MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7216 WHRM MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7315 WCHS MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 32 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7316 WOWK MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 32 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7317 WSAZ MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 32 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7318 WVAH MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 32 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7319 WHCP MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 32 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7321 WPBY MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 32 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7322 WOUB MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 32 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7324 WKAS MOVED FROM Tp 15 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 32 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7860 KSWO MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7861 KAUZ MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7862 KFDX MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7863 KJTL MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

7865 KKTM MOVED FROM Tp 14 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 16 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9385 WRIC MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 7 on AMC 15 at 105w

9385 WRIC MOVED FROM Tp 7 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9386 WTVR MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 7 on AMC 15 at 105w

9386 WTVR MOVED FROM Tp 7 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9387 WWBT MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 7 on AMC 15 at 105w

9387 WWBT MOVED FROM Tp 7 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9388 WRLH MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 7 on AMC 15 at 105w

9388 WRLH MOVED FROM Tp 7 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 31 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9390 WUPV MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 7 on AMC 15 at 105w

9390 WUPV MOVED FROM Tp 7 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9391 WCVE MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 7 on AMC 15 at 105w

9391 WCVE MOVED FROM Tp 7 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9392 WCVW MOVED FROM Tp 24 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 7 on AMC 15 at 105w

9392 WCVW MOVED FROM Tp 7 on AMC 15 at 105w
TO Tp 23 Spotbeam 5 from Mount Jackson for EchoStar 10 at 110w

9426 NFLHD MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9429 NTGHD MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9435 STZHD MOVED FROM Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9461 HGHD MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9462 FOOD MOVED FROM Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9468 INHD MOVED FROM Tp 4 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 27 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9479 KNGFU MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9482 HDNWS MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9485 GAMEP MOVED FROM Tp 30 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 22 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9501 DEMO1, DEMO REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9502 VODTS, REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9503 OTST6, OTST6 REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9504 OTST7, OTST7 REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9506 OTST1, REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9507 MUX2, REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9509 ATOOL, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9510 TVGT, REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9511 MUX3, REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9515 TWCTS, REMOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9520 ETV1, REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9582 WINK2, REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9590 OTEST, OTEST REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9591 OTST3, OTST3 REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9594 PJAMT, REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9599 OTST2, OTST2 REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9604 BVOD2, REMOVED FROM Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

9610 IAD10, .. 0099 .... .... .... .... .. REMOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9639 BTVIP, REMOVED FROM Tp 13 on EchoStar 9 at 121w

9660 DATST, DATST REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9681 IAD1, .. 0099 .... .... .... 0099 .. REMOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9682 IAD2, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9683 IAD3, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9684 IAD4, REMOVED FROM Tp 14 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9685 IAD5, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9686 IAD6, REMOVED FROM Tp 6 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9687 IAD7, .. 0099 .... 0099 .... 0099 .. REMOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9688 IAD8, REMOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9689 IAD9, .. 0099 .... .... .... 0099 .. REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9852 TST75, REMOVED FROM Tp 20 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9890 INTL1, REMOVED FROM Tp 4 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9891 INTL2, REMOVED FROM Tp 15 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9905 TEMPN, REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9906 SKDL, REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9907 SKDL, REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9908 SKDL, REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9909 SKDL, REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9910 SKDL, SKDL1 REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9911 SKDL, SKDL2 REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9912 SKDL, SKDL3 REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9913 SKDL, SKDL4 REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9914 SKDL, SKDL5 REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9915 SKDL, SKDL6 REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9916 SKDL, SKDL7 REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9917 SKDL, SKDL8 REMOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9918 EPSK1, REMOVED FROM Tp 18 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9919 EPSK2, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9922 SKDL, REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9923 SKDL, REMOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9936 WABC, REMOVED FROM Tp 17 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9937 WCBS, REMOVED FROM Tp 17 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9938 WNBC, REMOVED FROM Tp 17 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9939 WNYW, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 on Rainbow 1 at 61.5w

9947 TST25, REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9948 TST26, REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9949 TST, REMOVED FROM Tp 11 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

9951 TST01, TST01 REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9952 TST02, TST02 REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9953 TST03, TST03 REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9954 TST04, TST04 REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9955 TST05, TST05 REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9956 TST06, TST06 REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9957 TST07, TST07 REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9958 TST08, TST08 REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9959 TST09, TST09 REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9960 TST10, TST10 REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9961 TST11, TST11 REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9962 TST12, TST12 REMOVED FROM Tp 12 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

9963 SDTS1, REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9964 SDTS2, REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9965 SDTS3, REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9966 NTST1, REMOVED FROM Tp 31 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9967 NTST2, REMOVED FROM Tp 31 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9970 KABC, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9971 KCBS, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9972 KNBC, REMOVED FROM Tp 10 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9973 KTTV, REMOVED FROM Tp 19 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

9975 SMP41, REMOVED FROM Tp 5 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9976 SMP42, REMOVED FROM Tp 5 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9977 SMP43, REMOVED FROM Tp 31 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9978 SMP21, REMOVED FROM Tp 31 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9979 SDTS4, REMOVED FROM Tp 20 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9980 HDTS5, REMOVED FROM Tp 14 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9982 ETC2, ETC2 REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9983 ETC3, ETC3 REMOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

9984 HMP41, ETC4 REMOVED FROM Tp 5 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9985 HMP42, REMOVED FROM Tp 5 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9986 SMP44, REMOVED FROM Tp 5 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9988 RSSM, RSSM REMOVED FROM Tp 2 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9989 CSSM, CSSM REMOVED FROM Tp 2 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

9991 SPEC1, SPEC1 REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9992 SPEC2, SPEC2 REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9993 SPEC3, SPEC3 REMOVED FROM Tp 23 on EchoStar 1 at 148w

9994 SPEC4, REMOVED FROM Tp 2 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

14341 KISU2 ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

14342 KISU5 ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

14343 KISU3 ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

14344 KISU4 ADDED TO Tp 6 on EchoStar 2 at 148w

19067 ESPNI ADDED TO Tp 4 on EchoStar 7 at 119w

CHANGE COUNT 315

3016 Channels in the SYSTEM.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

HAHA.. Are you serious!!!!

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## psumattDE (Mar 29, 2006)

Can we get a translation for all that??  

Are those the HD RSN's? If so - people won't be happy! Lol...

I'm thinking they aren't, since there are a bunch on one TP.


----------



## Papote (Oct 4, 2005)

Echostar was busy last night....


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

psumattDE said:


> Can we get a translation for all that??
> 
> Are those the HD RSN's? If so - people won't be happy! Lol...
> 
> I'm thinking they aren't, since there are a bunch on one TP.


They certainly would not be SD RSNs on those satellites. 

Think Timeshare.


----------



## psumattDE (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks like 61.5 is getting majority east coast HD RSN's - and 129 the west coast.

I'm happy with any new ones - but i'm sure this will upset some people.

Thanks for the explanation on the "timeshare" - makes total sense.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Consider that it may be you only get your RSN(s).


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

After all, most of the HD presentations from out of market would be blacked out.

There are 4 possible feeds at any one time on 61.5 and 4 on 129.

While many could not, if I had an MPEG4 capable and used the antenna configuration I have on my 6000u, I could receive an HD Multisports pack(assuming one was available).


----------



## bandit13 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks A Bunch John


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Does this mean that INHD will be turned on???


----------



## dslate69 (Apr 11, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> Does this mean that INHD will be turned on???


How did you interpret that, from the post?


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

The ABC HD station out of Salt Lake City has been "uplinked" for months now but it is still not being delivered to any customers. I wonder how long before we can get it? I have emailed Dish about it and all I get is "we cannot comment".......


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

tomcrown1 said:


> Does this mean that INHD will be turned on???


No change in status has been noted in this thread.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Steve H said:


> The ABC HD station out of Salt Lake City has been "uplinked" for months now but it is still not being delivered to any customers. I wonder how long before we can get it? I have emailed Dish about it and all I get is "we cannot comment".......


May be negotiating and not coming close.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

psumattDE said:


> Looks like 61.5 is getting majority east coast HD RSN's - and 129 the west coast.
> 
> I'm happy with any new ones - but i'm sure this will upset some people.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation on the "timeshare" - makes total sense.


I was shocked by this at first. But then I realized, that my RSN (CSNMA) only has HD programming during games, otherwise its SD only. So out of a week only 4 -5x 3hr = 15hrs is in HDTV. Its hard to justify a 24/7 HDTV ch for only 15hrs of HD programming (unless of course you are the NFL-HD channel).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Wow ... 12 HD RSNs and HD Distants on 61.5° and 129° ... Cool.

315 changes ... is that a record? I'd like to see cable make 315 changes. 
Reminds me of an old Air Force joke ...
A heavy four engine cargo plane lumbering along through the air when a fighter pilot comes by in his little jet and starts to show off. He flies circles around the cargo plane - up, down, twists and turns - then challenges the cargo pilot to do anything that the fighter can't do.
"OK " the cargo pilot says, "try this."
The cargo plane continues to fly it's straight path - after a couple of minutes the fighter pilot asks if the cargo pilot is going to do anything.
"I already did. I just turned off two engines and I'm waiting for you to follow."​


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The HD Distants are nothing new, just new numbers and/or locations.

Could be a record.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Notice they sort of cleared out the 9500(some),9600(some),9800(some) and 9900 blocks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> The HD Distants are nothing new, just new numbers and/or locations.


I was thinking "moving into position" but it appears that E* is just moving those into a new test range of numbers - I'll withdraw my optimism. 

Having the higher ranges open up is cool. Perhaps something good will come?


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

A little sad not to see NESN HD


----------



## marty43 (Sep 30, 2005)

kdwebsol said:


> A little sad not to see NESN HD


no SNY either but baseball season is almost over, and all SNY probably does in HD is home baseball.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What's up with those two Raleigh channels... They appear to have moved WTVD and WRAL from one transponder to another, and then removed them both from that destination transponder. Am I missing something or does that not make any sense? If they were going to remove them, why not just remove them and not go through the move and then remove?


----------



## Slacker242 (Aug 23, 2006)

365 FOXAZ ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w

Ok I am new to E* and if someone can explain what all this actually means I would be very thankful. I'm a quick learner and promise to only ask once


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Slacker242 said:


> 365 FOXAZ ADDED TO Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
> 
> Ok I am new to E* and if someone can explain what all this actually means I would be very thankful. I'm a quick learner and promise to only ask once


This means that FoxSportsAriZona has been added to Dish Channel 365 Transponder #8 a CONtinentalUS beam on EchoStar 5 at the 129 degree orbital spot.

Speculation is these are HD channels for when the Fox RSN's air HD sports. These are the channels which will carry those programs if you get that local RSN as part of your regular package.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

HDMe said:


> What's up with those two Raleigh channels... They appear to have moved WTVD and WRAL from one transponder to another, and then removed them both from that destination transponder. Am I missing something or does that not make any sense? If they were going to remove them, why not just remove them and not go through the move and then remove?


They were moved in post #1. I see no other activity that affects them. Where do you see that?

Edit: I see now that you are referring to the SD locals and that is a quirk in the software which generates the report. Looks like the end result is they are on the 110 spotbeam.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

wozers that's some uplink

glad they finally ditched tbs at 230 lol


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Pretty amped about FOXNW, but it's on Transponder 8 of 129. My expierence with 129 in the northwest is, the lower the transponder the lower the signal, i.e. the more often it breaks up and drops out. I'll have to check my strength on this guy when I get home.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Pretty much a repost, but reorganized a little to clarify the internal channel changes:


> 230 TBS, TBS REMOVED FROM Tp 13 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> Old channel finally removed - Speculation is that it was left for commercial subs or another use after channel was moved to 139 to avoid a disruption in service.
> 
> *HD RSNs* (15 of them - just in time for a Charlie Chat)
> ...


----------



## digiblur (Jun 11, 2005)

James Long said:


> Wow ... 12 HD RSNs and HD Distants on 61.5° and 129° ... Cool.
> 
> 315 changes ... is that a record? I'd like to see cable make 315 changes.
> Reminds me of an old Air Force joke ...
> ...


I heard the modified version.... turned off two engines, took a leak, and grabbed a cup of coffee on the way back.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

marty43 said:


> no SNY either but baseball season is almost over, and all SNY probably does in HD is home baseball.


But FOXNY and MSG are there, so maybe NY gets two RSN.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

*"Sport" PPV channels moving to porn area? Or new PPV porn.*
481 PPV ADDED TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
482 PPV ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
483 PPV ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
484 PPV ADDED TO Tp 2 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

Could those be the Playboy channels that were in a press release a couple weeks back?

Press release: http://www.marketwatch.com/News/Sto...FAD06CF-71D6-45E1-8ADA-78ECC1D0A583}&keyword=


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

mwgiii said:


> *"Sport" PPV channels moving to porn area? Or new PPV porn.*
> 481 PPV ADDED TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> 482 PPV ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> 483 PPV ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> ...


Playboy made a deal with Dish so maybe those are their channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I forgot about the Playboy deal ...
Yea - that is probably related.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

Interesting that Fox Sports South was put onto 61.5, when the Atlanta locals (the very center for FSN-S's territory) is on 129. hmm...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

derwin0 said:


> Interesting that Fox Sports South was put onto 61.5, when the Atlanta locals (the very center for FSN-S's territory) is on 129. hmm...


I was wondering that same thing... I get the feeling that the decision for the RSNs was made based on the footprint of 61.5 and 129 moreso than some of those early decisions for locals on 129. That would be a very odd scenario unless they move the locals in Atlanta from 129 to either 61.5 or 110 or something.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Something else important to note is that NTGHD and HGHD are now true mpeg4 at 129 tp30


30	STZHD	9435	
30	NFLHD	9464	
30	NTGHD	9429	
30	HGHD	9461

and isn't 61.5 officially filled up now?


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

All those NHL-HD channels are only for VIP recievers???

UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

I was wondering - with so many international channels moving to 61.5 what that means for additional HD there.


----------



## jldhawk (Apr 9, 2006)

ehren said:


> All those NHL-HD channels are only for VIP recievers???
> 
> UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU.
There's nothing better the Hockey in HD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Yeah that's great and all but 

A) don't have a VIP box
B) I only have 61.5 and not 129
C) why would they be so stupid and split them up anyways!
D) don't have land line phone so gay $5 fee would stick me in the butt. 
E) Need me say more why VIP recievers are B.S. right now?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yup, i'm still not upgrading until they send me one for free.

and If that doesn't happen I guess they hd pack and voom pack will just be turned off on me


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Dang it. I don't see Setanta being uplinked. Or do you, John?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Nope.. - Not mentioned = Not there


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Last I heard SetantaUSA was going to be uplinked to 118.75. Which means you'll need a D500+ or D1000+ to watch. Logo will be added on the same transponder. Uplinked but not available for at least six months for testing.




I'm kidding ... I haven't heard anything about SetantaUSA or Logo --- but if you get a call through the filters on Monday I'm sure someone will say that they are "in negotiations" - if they confirm ever hearing of either channel at all.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

mwgiii said:


> *"Sport" PPV channels moving to porn area? Or new PPV porn.*
> 481 PPV ADDED TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> 482 PPV ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
> 483 PPV ADDED TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
> ...





James Long said:


> I forgot about the Playboy deal ...
> Yea - that is probably related.


Looking through the EPG ... The usual "Sport" PPV shows like Jerry Springer moved into that range. I don't see any of that type of "Sport" PPV on the old SPORT channels in the next couple of weeks. If these are the new Playboy channels they appear to be replacing the old "Sport" PPV content.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Nothing concrete about INHD or Setanta USA again.





















But you know what, I don't really care anymore!!! I have always been receiving INHD for a long time already. And I got my Setanta USA setup as well.

Ahh, it's so good to be free of not having to whine.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, throw this one around for a while:

359 CSNWS MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w

360 ALTUD MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

453 ALT MOVED FROM Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

465 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 24 on EchoStar 8 at 110w
TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w

466 SPORT MOVED FROM Tp 10 on EchoStar 7 at 119w
TO Tp 16 on EchoStar 8 at 110w


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JohnH said:


> Well, throw this one around for a while:
> 
> 359 CSNWS MOVED FROM Tp 8 ConUS beam on EchoStar 5 at 129w
> TO Tp 30 on EchoStar 3 at 61.5w
> ...


E*'s just messing with you now.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Does all this mean that Charlie will have a big announcenment to make on his next chat?? Will this be the chat we all have been waiting for??


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

tomcrown1 said:


> Does all this mean that Charlie will have a big announcenment to make on his next chat?? Will this be the chat we all have been waiting for??


They all have been the chat we have been waiting for.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

espn1 might eb espn intenacional thats the oen we receive in emxico 

as you know they are rumro of sih entrering mexico odnecber


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

tomcrown1 said:


> Does all this mean that Charlie will have a big announcenment to make on his next chat?? Will this be the chat we all have been waiting for??


No, he is just going to read out the DISH Network's September eNewsletter live and in person for 1 hour :hurah:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Aransay said:


> espn1 might eb espn intenacional thats the oen we receive in emxico
> 
> as you know they are rumro of sih entrering mexico odnecber


Are you referring to: 19067 ESPNI ADDED TO Tp 4 on EchoStar 7 at 119w​This is an interactive ESPN channel that will be able to be accessed via Dish Home on Channel 100.

If E* launches Mexican service (with their mexican partners) it will be on entirely different satellites ... E* has one parked at 77° waiting to go live. There is a spotbeam for Mexico City at 119°, but the rest of the satellite's footprint is not so good in Mexico.


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

Aransay said:


> espn1 might eb espn intenacional thats the oen we receive in emxico
> 
> as you know they are rumro of sih entrering mexico odnecber


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

clargy
77 west if or emxican net dth provider quetzat i can sign you that
d quetzast siu leasing the satelite to dish while the new oen si ready that qodul eb qeuztat 1


queztat have right to 2 satelties at that location 

queztat mexico and dish mexico proeyct are separate i c 100% sure, 
im waiting for a qutzat call

n dember mexico teleomunciatosn wodul ahev big change

Confirmed 
telmex iptv 
cable compnys t telephpony

Quetzat proyect 


Rumroed 
telmex iptv mxied with sky emxico tlemx new oner of sky
ne satltie fo sky tv emxico rpelacing apsn 9 at curent poition 
televisa o mvs beign dish aprtner in emxico 

mmds mutlvison clsosing 
canal52mx open in uhf


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

¿Qué?

I have no idea what the previous message is supposed to say!


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

Also cian cofnrim that at lest 3 diffrerent tests of sih ahve hapend in mexico
2 inemxico city and 1 oin emtepec near toclua , enar mexico city


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Aransay said:


> clargy
> 77 west if or emxican net dth provider quetzat i can sign you that
> d quetzast siu leasing the satelite to dish while the new oen si ready that qodul eb qeuztat 1
> 
> ...


It is possible that there is something else going on but it has nothing to do with the ESPNI uplink mentioned in this thread. Echostar loaned a satellite to the Mexican provider to help them protect the slot. Had E* not moved that satellite there 'queztat' would not have a satellite location (it would have been returned to the government).

For Echostar to enter the Mexican market directly they would have to get a lot of approvals - including some from our government if they were using US based satellite slots. They have not made those requests.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> ¿Qué?
> 
> I have no idea what the previous message is supposed to say!


 Did you notice SAH is going away?? There is a slate up


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

tomcrown1 said:


> Does all this mean that Charlie will have a big announcenment to make on his next chat?? Will this be the chat we all have been waiting for??


I've seen every Charlie Chat from the first one, and I can't remember any programming being announced first on the Chat. Usually there will be a Press Release during the day on Monday, so it is never a "shock" announcement.


----------



## dimi1963 (Apr 28, 2004)

Where the hell is CinemaxHD???


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

kstuart said:


> I've seen every Charlie Chat from the first one, and I can't remember any programming being announced first on the Chat. Usually there will be a Press Release during the day on Monday, so it is never a "shock" announcement.


Sometimes Charlie and Jim suprise each other ... and even themselves!


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

juan ellitinez said:


> Did you notice SAH is going away?? There is a slate up


NO SHOP AT HOME ANYMORE!?!?!


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

ehcostar 4 si sjut for holding the solot they even ahve toask ro a waievr ebcuase echsoatr 4 rive late soem days

lso they where some dih cloals being tested btu jsut for tests 

also it hink dish entering emxico depdns on the directv echsotar thign ebcause if dih si bueyd by directv, dish wotn aenter bcause know rueprt wodul own sky-directv and disha t etsh ame tiem 

thes soem specualtion that betwen decmebr to february regualtion of otnen wodul chaneg at les for mvoei cahenls so we cna get teh roginal su version isntea of th crapy altinaoemrican oesn we receive,

Its logic thes alto of grey and balck amrket of dish ienxmico so legaize i they coulw inlo of money an 

anyone now where is galacie 4 movieng to ?

tehre a relaso rumros for a pas9 repalcement for sky and aps 9 mvoing to antoehr obital slot


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I am glad Aransay that you live in Mexico and not here. I couldn't understand a word of what you wrote here above.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Aransay said:


> ehcostar 4 si sjut for holding the solot they even ahve toask ro a waievr ebcuase echsoatr 4 rive late soem days
> 
> lso they where some dih cloals being tested btu jsut for tests
> 
> ...


This is an English-only site. There's only about three words in that mess that are actual English words. The rest is just gibberish.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

James Long said:


> Looking through the EPG ... The usual "Sport" PPV shows like Jerry Springer moved into that range. I don't see any of that type of "Sport" PPV on the old SPORT channels in the next couple of weeks. If these are the new Playboy channels they appear to be replacing the old "Sport" PPV content.


I don't think those are new Playboy channels (nor they are any other new porn channels) .. you are correct there above.. - i think what they did was put all those Springer(s), Girls gone Wild, Sping break(s), etc types of PPVs, to the Adult Channel range EPG location.. (which they should have done long ago, if you ask me) ...

If this is to be permanent - pretty good.. - Adult PPVs will be located in the Adult channel range.. and real Sports' related PPVs will be located in the Sport channels' range 

Good going, DISH!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

chaddux said:


> This is an English-only site. There's only about three words in that mess that are actual English words. The rest is just gibberish.


I knew you WOULD enjoy his post(s), Chad!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

He'd be better off just typing in spanish, at least we could then translate it


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

BFG said:


> He'd be better off just typing in spanish, at least we could then translate it


You can still translate it. Just pick the Gibberish-to-English option.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Aransay said:


> ehcostar 4 si sjut for holding the solot they even ahve toask ro a waievr ebcuase echsoatr 4 rive late soem days
> 
> lso they where some dih cloals being tested btu jsut for tests
> 
> ...


I just wish I knew if you understood us. I've posted corrections to this story months ago yet I don't believe it is sinking in.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> You can still translate it. Just pick the Gibberish-to-English option.


You're joking or what?

If so, lol - Link please! (to choose that option)


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Ik wens enkel dit de mensen zouden ophouden plukkend op buitenlandse langugae sprekers die van deze plaats genieten


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Может немного на Русском Языке тоже?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:backtotop
Uplink Report!


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

James Long said:


> I've posted corrections to this story months ago yet I don't believe it is sinking in.


You mean to say, you know what story he's talking about? Is there a dyslexic Español to English dictionary around here?

Edit: Sorry, I posted my reply while you were posting your "back to topic" call.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> Sometimes Charlie and Jim suprise each other ... and even themselves!


Those are the best! Especially when Jim says something that surprises Charlie... and he has that really confused look. Those moments alone make the chats worthy!

To be fair... they aren't all prize-winners... but I don't expect them to be... and I don't know anyone on cable or DirecTV who has anything similar to Charlie Chat where the actual CEO gets on TV for a live program and comments on things. I give him lots of kudos for doing that.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JohnH, TNGTony, etc...

Is there a "44 Hour Electronic Program Guide EPG 36861" channel on 119K (118.75) location, like at all the other birds (copy/paste below from TNGTony's chart)


> 44 Hour Electronic Program Guide EPG 36861	7	105
> 44 Hour Electronic Program Guide EPG 36861	21	110
> 44 Hour Electronic Program Guide EPG 36861	19	119
> 44 Hour Electronic Program Guide EPG 36861	21	121
> ...


If so, what TP # it's on, etc? (cuz it isn't at Tony's chart)

And if so.. lets put it on the Chart as well maybe, Tony 

And if NOT, why isn't there an EPG channel then at 119K (118.75)? 
(i would think there should be one, shouldn't there...)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

44 Hour Electronic Program Guide EPG 36861 7 118.75


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks, P Smith 

Let's put it on the Chart then as well, Tony


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Darkman said:


> You're joking or what?
> 
> If so, lol - Link please! (to choose that option)


I am joking although if someone invented one, they'd probably make a lot of money. 

"Boy, you might be legally retarded." - Darrell Hammond as Sean Connery, referring to Robin Williams, during a Jeopardy sketch on Saturday Night Live


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Thanks, P Smith
> 
> Let's put it on the Chart then as well, Tony


Done


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Well, you can put the new MY Network TV affiliate in Sherman/Ada, Oklahoma on the chart as available. 

7523 KXIID ADDED TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w


----------



## Aransay (Jun 19, 2006)

JohnH said:


> Well, you can put the new MY Network TV affiliate in Sherman/Ada, Oklahoma on the chart as available.
> 
> 7523 KXIID ADDED TO Tp 20 Spotbeam 21 from New Braunfels for EchoStar 10 at 110w


i eprfet ley undrsatnd you

+the alnguage si ntorpoebeln for me


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Done...

Also, looks like "Moviewatch" is making a come back. According to an e-mail Reelz Channel (http://reelzchannel.com) is coming to channel 299 for AT60

------------------

Aransay, do you realize just how difficult it is to understand your messages?

"i eprfet ley undrsatnd you +the alnguage si ntorpoebeln for me"

I am guessing that utter gibberish says:

"I perfectly understand you. The language is not the problem for me."

I love word jumbles but not every time I read a message.

See ya
Tony


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Could be why they cleared out 299 recently.


----------



## wkomorow (Apr 22, 2002)

According to the USA Today article about Reelz:

---------------
Also planned: The Directors, which will profile filmmakers, and a trivia show called Obsession. In addition, twice an hour, the channel will recommend specific movies to catch.

To ensure the guide is relevant, ReelzChannel will install servers at cable and satellite companies to insert information about the local theaters or channels. 
--------------

Does this mean that it will be an interactive application in dish home to provide local info or will they highlight movies to appear on Dish channels?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Likely it will be just for Dish PPV and VOD offerings. On a local cable system that insert information can also be about the local multiplex on to the video.


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I am glad Aransay that you live in Mexico and not here. I couldn't understand a word of what you wrote here above.


i didn't know there was anyone left in mexico,thought they was all here.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

chaddux said:


> This is an English-only site. There's only about three words in that mess that are actual English words. The rest is just gibberish.


Geez, looks like all the school girls came out of the girl's room.

He writes and articulates better than a lot of Americans with a public education and born here.

I give him a lot of credit for trying to learn our language, unlike some on these boards.... that can't put a thought into words. But then I question their thoughts sometimes.

Cobra; All the smart ones stayed behind and they shall inherit Mexico. [I like your avatar]

Bear!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

In any case.. this person seems to have some condition / disability .. or something like that..

I recall him say that himself previously.. (it should be somewhere among all his posts.. - lemme check)

Oh ya.. Here - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=602024#post602024 - post #38 there:



Aransay said:


> yes
> i ha perfectlyt rnslated
> u ahve soem cordiantion/c disability


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

James Long said:


> :backtotop
> Uplink Report!


Please ...


----------



## foghorn2 (Jun 18, 2006)

James Long said:


> Please ...


Sorry but I must!

Captain and Jilad at Tinagra, by the Ocean!

Sorry :lol:  :lol:  :hurah: :grin: :sure: :eek2: :nono:


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Shaka...when the walls fell

See ya
Tony


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Ok .. hopefully it will be Wednsday or Thursday soon, so we can move on to a new Uplink Activity thread


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm going to go for an "Uplink Activity for the Week of 9-11-6" ... Please Charlie, turn something on!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Be careful what you wish for, or you might turn Charlie on as well.. (with all this "Please Charlie.." talk)


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> Shaka...when the walls fell


Damn - beat me to it !


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

James Long said:


> I'm going to go for an "Uplink Activity for the Week of 9-11-6" ... Please Charlie, turn something on!


 Hopefully he wont turn something off!!!:eek2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Nah, that would be D* (killing TNT-HD for other programming).


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

Hopefully this is the right thread to post this question, so here goes. I asked this question in a previous uplink thread, but I didn't really understand the answer. If an uplink notice was given as to a specific local, I assume that doesn't necessarily guarantee that local will actually be activated, is that correct? Case in point; Beaumont/Pt. Arthur Fox 64 had previously shown to be uplinked, however it's still not showing up in the EPG. The locals ABC, NBC & CBS are being shown in red in the EPG, but no Fox or PBS. I will say that apparently Fox's signal here is not digital, only analog (there is no UHF frequency). Could that have anything to do with it? FYI: As to my OTA locals (ABC, NBC & CBS), I am now seeing program info in my EPG for those (3) stations.

Ken


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes - Many times an uplink will just sit there and not be active. In some cases the uplink is later taken down without being made active at all.

The source of the signal has little to do with the uplink - although E* is only required to deal with the analog stations. Full power analog stations have a choice of withholding permission to broadcast their signals for money or forcing the satellite carrier to carry their signal regardless of ratings. Every analog station in your market must make this choice. There are some markets where a digital station or subcarrier is carried (in some markets even low power stations are carried) but I'd consider these exceptions and not the rule.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Actually you shouldn't be able to see your locals in red or anything else yet!

To answer the question: Uplinking only means that Dish wants to carry the channel, nothing more.

Greenbay, Wi locals were uplinked off and on for over two years before they were made available. The record holder is Baltimore that was uplinked no less than 5 times over a 6 year period before they became available.

See ya
Tony


----------



## khearrean (Mar 24, 2004)

TNGTony said:


> Actually you shouldn't be able to see your locals in red or anything else yet!
> 
> To answer the question: Uplinking only means that Dish wants to carry the channel, nothing more.
> 
> ...


Well, up on my SAT channels in the 8500 range, I can see the (3) main local networks ABC, CBS & NBC in red. And about 2 weeks ago when this showed up, those same locals started showing guide info in my OTA EPG. If nothing else, at least I can now see program info when watching my OTA locals. Unfortunately Fox is not there and I cannot pick it up via my amplified OTA antenna. I do currently get it out of Chicago via a distant waiver, but of course I may lose that now with the recent court ruling.

Ken


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

TNGTony said:


> To answer the question: Uplinking only means that Dish wants to carry the channel, nothing more.


Actually that's not true either, since Dish sometimes uplinks channels that they don't want to carry - such as the 9000's.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Let's just write it of as "E* is considering carrying the channel".

BTW: Lots of locals in the 9000's as well as all national HD content (so far, except previews) and paying BTV channels. Even "the 9400's" would be inaccurate (if you are targeting the PIs) as HD is right above them.


----------



## Nick79 (Sep 5, 2006)

i was looking for a good place to rant, but here it goes. I was trying to figure out why shop at home is leaving E*? I've tried to find that info at their website, but didn't see it. Also, Shop at Home has a live stream at shopathometv.com if anybody misses watching that channel.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

lmao...


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Nick79 said:


> i was looking for a good place to rant, but here it goes. I was trying to figure out why shop at home is leaving E*? I've tried to find that info at their website, but didn't see it. Also, Shop at Home has a live stream at shopathometv.com if anybody misses watching that channel.


That is absurdly ridiculous. I join BFG in laughter.

:lol:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jewlery TV bought the channel. It was becoming more of a second impression than unique content.

As a paid channel it is likely that Jewlery TV no longer wished to pay E* for the priviledge of carrying the channel.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

What's so funny - BFG / chaddux? 

Even though i know how to laugh on occasion ( i think i do anyhow  .. - didn't see in what Nick posted the same laughing matter as both of you did...

Sorry if i missed something .. But what was so funny, lol?

He seemed to care enough about this particular channel (regardless if we or anyone else for that matter like it or not) to try and find out what happened to it as far as E* is concerned) .. and then.. all he did was - he was nice enough to inform others (that might care enough about it) that the channel is streamed on the Net.. and could be watched that way 

Sorry again.. But do i really HAVE to laugh about this as well, together with both of you.. 

Peace...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Nick79 said:


> i was looking for a good place to rant, but here it goes. I was trying to figure out why shop at home is leaving E*? I've tried to find that info at their website, but didn't see it. Also, Shop at Home has a live stream at shopathometv.com if anybody misses watching that channel.


Nick79,

Welcome to DBSTalk in any case! :grin:


----------



## Nick79 (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome. It'll take some time for me to get used to the idea. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

What idea?

(that you are Welcomed here?? - Trust me - you ARE)


----------

